# the use of paint can for canning



## propmaker69 (Jan 25, 2012)

First off just to let everyone know im a canning vergin ive never done it but ready to start
Can new paint cans be used for canning?
Some of the new cans are coated w/epoxy some are not,and come in a varity of sizes.
I like the idea of using cans over jars becouse of thier durability for bugging out,and using the paint cans (if usable) would eliminate having to buy a can sealer. The price difference between the two is pennies a can


----------



## trooper0366 (Sep 27, 2012)

I would think that once the cans were cooling they would crumple and probably loose seal. That's if they didn't explode during the pressure cooking stage.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah I'm far from an expert, but I agree with above... the paint can is designed to be water tight, mostly... and canning air tight food in it, especially under pressure... that might not work out really great. 

If you find out from paint company employees that package paint that they do this already, then you're good to go!


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

The type of cans your refering to wouldn't be good for canning IMO they won't seal as good as jars, they would be prone to rusting, plus the internal pressure build up during the canning process would likely blow the lids off, (waterbath/heat) As mentioned also they are not designed to take the pressure a (pressure) canner causes. They would most likly buckle and loose seal more ofthen than not. if you want to go with cans see if there is a LDS cannery in your area and visit them.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Food grade cans ,like my wolf - brand chili(!), have liners inside to protect the contents. Last I knew, this was clear lacquer, but now I've even seen vinyl linings inside. (white)
Paint cans would probably not have these food - grade coatings.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah cans for canning have the pressed in ribs that give the can the rigidity it needs to not have the sides sucked in when it cools and establishes the vaccum. I would imagine that some kind of rig could be fashioned to use a vaccum sealer on them but what ever you are storing that way would have to include some sort of ring or matrix inside to "prop up" and keep the sides from collapsing. maybe use it for grains and stuff that is dry. Also food grade cans have changed over the years to use a seam solder that is lead free, some looking would have to be done to make sure the paint can's dont still use the older lead based seam solder. I have thought about using them to seal up my handloads (gallon sized ones with the bail) but I don't think I"d trust them for un bagged food stuffs and certainly not for high heat pressure canning.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

pawpaw said:


> Food grade cans ,like my wolf - brand chili(!), have liners inside to protect the contents. Last I knew, this was clear lacquer, but now I've even seen vinyl linings inside. (white)
> Paint cans would probably not have these food - grade coatings.


paint cans are not in anyway shape or means food grade .... when manufactured food/beverage cans are sprayed with what is known in the trades as "varnish" .... but it's a very special $$$$ FDA regulated coating .... same thing if the can gets a poly lining .... if anything, paint cans get a cheap coating to resist the latex paints


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Goodness at the toxins... No way.


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

I use a plastic bag in 1 gallon cans to store rice, beans, flour, oatmeal, sugar, pasta and salt. Pretty much any dry good. I put the plastic bag in the can, fill and shake until as full as I can get it, fold it over and drop a small O2 absorber in the can before sealing, then label. I was shown the technique by a mormon friend of mine. The cans are NOT suitable for outside storage, even in the garage, but store beautifully indoors if you have space. They have the advantage of being a more convenient size for drygoods than 5 gallon pails, they are more easily available than food grade buckets and mylar bags, and they are relatively inexpensive for what they are. The cans are straight mild steel, not even zinc coated. I rinse them in a big pot of boiling water and air dry before use.

Do NOT use for any type of heat canning.

John


----------



## propmaker69 (Jan 25, 2012)

Much Thanks to everyones input looks like I will have to start out with jars then move to cans after I get a can sealer thanks again


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Onebigelf said:


> I use a plastic bag in 1 gallon cans to store rice, beans, flour, oatmeal, sugar, pasta and salt. Pretty much any dry good.
> 
> I put the plastic bag in the can, fill and shake until as full as I can get it, fold it over and drop a small O2 absorber in the can before sealing, then label.


In some ways this is nicer than using #10 cans... those need a can opener, a paint can just needs some prying object to open it.


----------

